# Soiled vent?



## Snork (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello everyone.

Just to kick this post off, I am going to be booking a vets appointment asap, I just wanted some advice.

So I got Nova 4 months ago. About a month in I started to notice that she had a really dirty vent. I just put it down to the fact that she was really young and cleaned her up. However, recently it's become more of a problem. It's been about 3 months, and everything else seems normal, including her poop. She's eating normally, making plenty of noise and doesn't really seem phased by it. She's 5 months old and is pretty clumsy and mucky anyway. I am aware that this isn't normal but I was wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience? I have another tiel and a budgie and they seem in perfect health, clean vents and all. Thanks guys, any help is appreciated as I'm super worried. :wf lutino::grey tiel::cobalt:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How is she able to get to her poop to walk through it? Or is she not pooping very well?


----------



## Snork (Apr 30, 2017)

She's just not pooping very well. It seems to get stuck to the feathers around it but she's always done it.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Has she ever seen a vet? This is not normal in a healthy bird.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Not a good sign... a vet visit is a must.


----------



## Snork (Apr 30, 2017)

I've made a new post detailing my vet visit. Would love to hear input as I'm a little in the dark about it!


----------

